# Old Army Medic Book



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

While digging around today, I came across my fathers Korean Medical Book. He served in a MASH unit, he drive ambulances and if course whatever assistance he could medically give, he did.
I remember this book being on our bookshelf since I could read.
Has vey crude ways of rendering first aid under "not'" the best conditions. 
I thought it was a great find. Will add to my medical library I've been building little by little!


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Should have been his Medic Book from the Korean War.


----------

